
Facebook AI Flags Picture of Apple Powermac G4 for Sexual Content - malshe
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/sexiest-mac-ever.2214032/
======
furgooswft13
I mean, my first thought was this (NSFW I guess): [https://i.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/330/469/769...](https://i.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/330/469/769.jpg)

Brings me back.

Maybe the ML algos are evolving.

~~~
theshadowknows
Is this the one that was supposedly banned for having too strong a processor
or something like that?

